# Sears Screamer 2 info requested



## DonChristie (Feb 4, 2022)

Scored this last nite off of CL! Its a 3 speed. The 2 means it is a lessor equipped model and not the 2nd iteration. Im not much of a muscle guy so this is why Im inquiring. How can you tell which year it is? Other than the seat, is everything else original? And the burning question-what is it worth? I plan to sell it but probably will detail it first. Thanks for any info, Don


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 4, 2022)

Looking at the bike, it appears to be correct. The seat and even the tires could've came with the bike even though they do not match the photos in the ads. Things changed according to the year, and it was the lower cost model.
Even if the seat is not original, it is period correct and I have seen that seat style on Murray bikes, the maker of this bike for Sears. 

Can you find the brand of the tires front and rear? I have a photo of a Screamer with a redline tire.

Can you look on the bottom of the seat pan and see if there is a name stamped into it? Most likely Troxel, but could be a Mesinger.

Last, on the left rear dropout, if I remember correctly you should find a serial number. If not look under the bottom bracket
 (where the crank is). Copy it to here as well.
I can check a pretty extensive database 
(Technical term for a large pile of books and photos as well as some manufacturer /dealer info and miscellaneous crap I remember from about 48 years ago when I first started fixing and selling these bikes to my friends and kids in my neighborhood) and find what year it was built. Murray's numbering system overlaps, so it sometimes goes by what bike you have. For instance, we know this bike is not a 1959-1961 Screamer since they did not make them in those years.
I will help as much as I can if you can get me this information.
You are probably experienced in detailing bikes, but a fair amount of musclebike guys want them the way you found them. They may leave it exactly as is. 
Hope I can help more, Rob


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 4, 2022)

The bike has a BMA6 certification sticker so it is most likely 1971.


----------



## nick tures (Feb 4, 2022)

someone would love to get that !  good find !!


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 4, 2022)

Nice.. this was my craigs score they are cool.. value I don't know.


----------



## Big Moe (Feb 4, 2022)

Come up with a price for it. I might be interested in buying it.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 4, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> Looking at the bike, it appears to be correct. The seat and even the tires could've came with the bike even though they do not match the photos in the ads. Things changed according to the year, and it was the lower cost model.
> Even if the seat is not original, it is period correct and I have seen that seat style on Murray bikes, the maker of this bike for Sears.
> 
> Can you find the brand of the tires front and rear? I have a photo of a Screamer with a redline tire.
> ...



Hi Rob, @Oldbikeguy1960      thanks! The seat has some type of covering on the bottom, no mfg. markings visible. The rear tire has no visible markings but the front is “Eagle R/T” and looks nice! The SN looks like 502477240. Can you make heads or tails of that?


----------



## jammer (Feb 4, 2022)

This was my craigs list score a year ago


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 4, 2022)

That is a Troxel seat, the black fiber on the bottom and the welting on the bottom of the cover are Troxel signatures. The fiber cardboard sometimes says Troxel on it. Murray used Troxel seats and the stripe appears to go with the paint scheme.

The front tire may be a replacement, in 1971 it should probably have a raised white letter lSears slick on back. I like the tire though.
The tire only says Eagle R/T, nothing else? Eagle was a Goodyear trademark. 

Do you know what tire codes look like? If you can find them, take a photo of them too please.

The serial number is going to take some thought. The BMA6 stickers didn't come out on bikes until 1971, but the serial number would make me believe 1970. It could be a September-December bike, those were dated the year before but intended for sale the following model year like cars were.

The rear tire should've said something, although I have 1 replacement tire with no name either. Some only have writing on one side. It should have a date code though.

The bike is about as original as one could be that was ridden more than a few times.

I can dig into the serial number more if you want.
Rob


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 5, 2022)

Hey Rob, thanks for the info! You do not need to spend anymore time researching, I do not think it is a keeper. Thanks everyone for the info!


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 5, 2022)

If you get a price in your mind, there is at least a couple people here that would be interested. I would be, but I am sure it will be more than I can do right now. It would be a cool project though.
Thanks for sending the info so I could check it out though. I miss the days when I went around the neighborhood on these types of bikes carrying more of them on my shoulders home from the curb and giving them another chance at life!
Good luck on it. Rob


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 5, 2022)

The sun was shining this morning, so some better pics were in order! Yes, I too miss those simpler days!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 5, 2022)

DonChristie said:


> Scored this last nite off of CL! Its a 3 speed. The 2 means it is a lessor equipped model and not the 2nd iteration. Im not much of a muscle guy so this is why Im inquiring. How can you tell which year it is? Other than the seat, is everything else original? And the burning question-what is it worth? I plan to sell it but probably will detail it first. Thanks for any info, Don
> 
> View attachment 1563638
> 
> ...



As far as the tires go Don, The Red lines were Carlisle Zephyr Flight tiers as i have the Screamer 16x20"s on mine.. The Eagle R/T on the front is a Goodyear replacement tire.. Nice find.. Wish mine looked as good as yours.. RideOnn... Razin..


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Feb 6, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> As far as the tires go Don, The Red lines were Carlisle Zephyr Flight tiers as i have the Screamer 16x20"s on mine.. The Eagle R/T on the front is a Goodyear replacement tire.. Nice find.. Wish mine looked as good as yours.. RideOnn... Razin..



That makes sense on the rear tire, I have 2 different styles of 1960s tires from Carlisle that only have lettering on one side. I never noticed that before.
One is a 20x2.125 Lightning Dart, the other is a 20x1-3/8 Ribgripper.
I am not sure but at the bottom of the rear tire it looks like a red line but at the top it looks like a white line or reflective line. I am on an Android doing all this. Can you tell?
Thanks, Rob


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 6, 2022)

Oldbikeguy1960 said:


> That makes sense on the rear tire, I have 2 different styles of 1960s tires from Carlisle that only have lettering on one side. I never noticed that before.
> One is a 20x2.125 Lightning Dart, the other is a 20x1-3/8 Ribgripper.
> I am not sure but at the bottom of the rear tire it looks like a red line but at the top it looks like a white line or reflective line. I am on an Android doing all this. Can you tell?
> Thanks, Rob



It's really hard to tell on these old tires, so it  could be a reflective red line as crazy as it sounds i have seen a hand full of these tires.. Hope this helps.. Good luck.. Razin..


----------

